# Creando embalajes con cajas de cartón



## thevenin (Feb 27, 2009)

Me topé con esto de casualidad, y aunque no es de electrónica lo veo interesante para cuando queramos por ejemplo regalar algún proyectillo hecho por nosotros, o si queremos venderlo, etc

Con cambiar las medidas y un ordenador podemos hacer embalajes muy currados:

http://www.passionmsx.org/smartsection.item.38/Make-your-own-boxes-for-Konami-games.html


----------



## franku008 (Mar 2, 2009)

¿?¿?   bueno de algo servira algun dia eh....


----------

